# Strange PMS symptoms/wacked out periods



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm only 25, have dd(12m and ds(3). My periods were never good growing up, I would go months w/out having them ect. Ive also had 4 miscarriages

But since I had dc my periods have been terrible

-horrid ovulation pain

then the day I'm DUE my period
-hot flashes-I mean BAD hot flashes, to the point Im feeling like Im going to tear off my skin and I cry
-night sweats, sleeping in dhs boxers and a sports bra
-nausea/throwing up
-diarrhea
-dizziness to the point I can't pick up dd
-headaches

Then my period may not come for 2 days-a week. and I have heavy bleeding for up to 10 days

I went to dr. who sent me to a gyno(who I hate, and hates me b/c I went w a midwife/hb) who said "meh, youve breastfed to long"







Dd stopped b/f right before 1 year







and Ive been having my periods very off and on since June.

Any ideas


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow, what a dismissive response. Here's a good article from Women to Women on irregular periods -- their info is from a holistic perspective. Hope it's of some help to you! Women to Women: Irregular Periods.


----------

